# Confused about coloring?



## TBrays3 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey so i was just wondering what is the difference between a Pinto and Paint? :?:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Pinto is a colour pattern, a Paint is a breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Iseul said:


> Pinto is a colour pattern, a Paint is a breed.


Iseul is most definitely right. Spot on. The term 'Paint' should only ever be used when talking about a horse that is registered as a 'Paint' where it says "Breed: ". Otherwise, they are a pinto.


----------



## TBrays3 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok thanks, because I have a horse encyclopedia that has paint and pinto under color


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Since pinto is a pattern, the horse is always a colour with white. Paints do not have to have a pattern. My mare is a registered Paint, but she's Breeding Stock, so she's solid buckskin.


----------



## Sailor Kenshin (Dec 1, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Since pinto is a pattern, the horse is always a colour with white. Paints do not have to have a pattern. My mare is a registered Paint, but she's Breeding Stock, so she's solid buckskin.


 
Is that her pic? She's purrdyy. 

I just got interested in horse colors and genetics, so I want to learn anything I can.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

I was always taught that Paints were always of some stock horse breeding, whether it be Paint, QH or Thoroughbred (though that's not really a stock breed)
as long as it has a pattern unless it comes straight from paint lines.
Whereas a Pinto is ANYTHING else with a pattern. So most of your saddle type horses and ponies, mini's etc. Subsequently Paints can be registered pinto.
Paint is a breed. Pinto is a pattern/color.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Both pinto and paint (note the lower case "p") are still commonly used terms in many areas of the world to describe a spotted color pattern. 

But both Pinto and Paint (note the capital "P") also are used to refer to horses registered with specific registries-- The American Paint Horse association (APHA) and the Pinto Horse Association (PtHA).

Both associations have rules and limits-- Paint being much more restrictive of bloodlines and more specific for one type than Pinto. 

Here are links to both associations--

Paint--
APHA.Com - History of the Breed (also check the links on the right of this article for more info)

Pinto--
PtHA ? Registration (with this new addition to their allowable registries-- http://www.pinto.org/information/utility_PR.pdf )


----------

